# What's a better carbide tool easy wood tools, Carter's the AXE, or Rocklers?



## jxdubbs (Nov 30, 2017)

i own a couple rockler mini carbide tipped tools. i dont really like them compared to the easy wood tools or the carter products the axe as far as I can tell from research and YouTube. i feel there not as good. i was wondering wich company would be better. easy wood tools or carter productions the axe? Thanks guys!
James


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm partial to John Austin's tools.  He's a contributor here (username hanau) and in my opinion delivers a very good product at good value.  NC Woodturning Tools - International Association of Penturners

No financial interest, but the purchases I've made have been very well handled.
earl


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 1, 2017)

Plus 1 for John Austin. He does great work at a reasonable price.....


----------



## Wce274 (Dec 1, 2017)

I have the easy wood tools and they work great they are around 60 dollars at woodcraft is what I paid have turned well over 100 pens and have never had to change the carbide or even change sides for that matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SCjim (Dec 1, 2017)

I too like John Austin's (hanau) tools. As said delivers a very good product, fast /reasonable shipping, and great price for the tools. As a new pen maker he helped me select the tools that I needed. I really like the tools. I even went back and purchased a detailer.

I too have no financial interest, never met the guy except a few PM's.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 1, 2017)

I would think carbide is carbide.  Not sure if there are different grades of carbide but the main thing would be the length of the handle, etc.  I'm still using the HSS tools I bought several years ago- turn, hit the wheel for a couple of seconds and turn some more.


----------



## Brotherdale (Dec 1, 2017)

I started out with the Rockler carbide also. When I needed replacement carbid cutter I made the switch to the tools made by John Austin. 
I prefer them to the rockler ones. 
I also have an EWT round carbide that will be replaced after Christmas with one of Johns.


----------



## magpens (Dec 1, 2017)

here is another option; just got this because I subscribe to peachtree.com

https://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_120117_turn_tool.htm


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 1, 2017)

I still make mine from pickup truck shock absorbers with Big Guy Productions inserts.


----------



## jxdubbs (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks guys I'll talk to John and see what that's all about. I found this brand of tools that I really liked there from woodpecker tools.


----------



## Herb G (Dec 5, 2017)

jxdubbs said:


> Thanks guys I'll talk to John and see what that's all about. I found this brand of tools that I really liked there from woodpecker tools.


If you buy Woodpeckers tools, be sure to take a tub of grease with you.
You're going to need it. If you catch my drift that is.
John makes some damn fine tools.
I'd match them against any big name brands & then some.
:wink:


----------



## Pen Zen (Dec 5, 2017)

Here is a plus one for the Woodpeckers tools.  They claim their carbide stays sharper longer than any of the other brands.  I can't verify that from experience yet but so far so good.  I will say this, the Woodpeckers carbide is polished to a mirror finish.


----------

